# Portable Soft Crates/Kennels



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

We will be doing some traveling this summer and staying in some hotels and then staying at my parents house. I am thinking it might be a good idea to have a kennel for Duncan and Lucky.

I am wanting one that is light weight, collapsible and easy to travel with. I am thinking about this kennel: 

Pet Gear Home 'N Go Portable Soft Crate - Dog - Web Exclusive - PetSmart

My local farm supply store has it in the XL (Duncan size) for $100. I have looked at it. It's very light weight and folds down flat. And plenty of room for Duncan. I am thinking of getting the XL for Duncan and then the M or L for Lucky.

Do any of you guys have a kennel similar to this? Do you like it? I wonder how they would hold up?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

As long as your two are well behaved in their kennels i wouldn't think those would be a problem... We had a soft one similar to the one in your link, it didn't hold up to Tobi slamming around in there with his toy so we just traded it in for a hard shell one.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When we traveled so much in the motor home, we started out with both dogs in their regular collapsible wire crates. We ended up having just Chelsy in her crate (she is in the 25 lb size) and Rocky just slept on his mat that we took out of the crate. Having a crate big enough for Rocky just took up too much room when we were stopped and walking around. I'm not sure how it would be in a hotel room to have two large kennels set up, even if they are soft sided. Would you be able to even get to the bathroom? :biggrin1: At least with his mat we could just step on to get over it. 

Is is possible for your parents to just buy some regular wire kennels off Craigs list and keep them permanently at their house for your visits? They could just collapse them and store them away when you aren't there.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. 

Fortunately my pups are really good in their crates, so I don't think that would be a problem. I guess the need for crates is for when I am at my parents. That's a great idea to check craigslist and see what I can find....I'm gonna go take a look now.

It just might be nice to have one while traveling....cause you never know when a crate will come in handy.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If we were traveling in the Tahoe, we would definitely take wire crates for all the dogs, just for safety reasons. Plus, Rocky and Chelsy both get car sick in a smaller vehicle (smaller then the RV that is!) but they don't if they are in their crates. Luckily we have a big enough SUV that we can put three crates in the back and leave them up. It would just be a hassle trying to collapse them all, take them into a hotel room, then put them all up again. I could see where soft sided would be easier....they just wouldn't be as safe in the car for travel. 

Rocky and Chelsy would be fine in a soft sided crate. Shadey probably would destroy it. He actually has the XL Saint Bernard size wire crate just so he doesn't feel too confined. The dog has 'issues' !


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We have wire crates for home and soft crates for traveling. So far, they've held up very well. This summer will be the first summer we use the soft crates while we're out and about to different dock dogs events, so we'll see how well they hold up to Remi & Morgan. Nallah has always done fine in hers. 

I got these from Amazon:
Amazon.com: New Beige 36" EliteField 3-Door Soft Dog Crate, 36" long x 24" wide x 28" high, Product Quality Guarantee, 100% Money Back Guarantee, Customer Satisfaction Guarantee, 5-size & 3-color Metal Crates, 4-size & 4-color Soft Crates, 5-size Met

I got 2 of those for Morgan & Remi and Nallah has a similar one that was much more expensive that we bought when we just had her. So far we have used them at our friends house a half dozen times (and they've been left at the house alone for a few hours in them) and I did use them last week when we were having carpet put in the basement and I didn't want to haul the wire crates upstairs. Somebody....I"m guessing Remi...decided digging was a good idea, and he did put a small hole in his but I can patch it. 

I think for your dogs, they would be fine. And trust me, they are MUCH nicer than hauling the wire crates around. We did that last summer with Morgan's gigantic crate (its seriously sized for a great dane that she came with) and it was such a pain!!! I can carry all 3 of our soft crates now in one trip!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I had a soft crate for Indi as a puppy for travel. It's completely shredded apart now, shouldn't have surprised me anyway since she was a puppy when I got it. For all my dogs except for Indi I use soft crates for travel. At home we have quite a few metal ones made by precision and an x-pen. I can't use the soft crates for Indi though as I am scared of someone letting their dog up to her crate to sniff and she'd nail them through the mesh or topple the crate over lunging. It is such a pain in the behind carrying her metal crate around though!!

Get one that is a little over sized for them if they will be staying in it for a while! That way you can have a place for their mat and a place for their water bowl and such. :]


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for everyones reply! They were very helpful! :happy:

This is what I got. Duncan loves it. There is plenty of room for him to grow into it as well. It collapses and folds down flat. And...I can carry it with one hand!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Ooo! Very nice!

Where'd you get it from?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Ooo! Very nice!
> 
> Where'd you get it from?


Thank you! I actually got it at my local Tractor Supply store (D&B) for $100.00. I'm excited because I stopped into PetCo the other day to check prices....the EXACT SAME kennel I got Duncan is $170.00 there!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the color! He looks good in it! :]


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Duncan looks so good in his new crate! You got a great deal on it. Love the color too.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

light weight is fine as long as your dogs
aren't to excited. i think you should buy the soft crates
and work with your dogs (train them and socialize them
to the soft crate). maybe you could find a used one or two
on line to train with. then buy the new ones if necessary.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Thank you! I actually got it at my local Tractor Supply store (D&B) for $100.00. I'm excited because I stopped into PetCo the other day to check prices....the EXACT SAME kennel I got Duncan is $170.00 there!


Score!!

Love it, Duncan looks very happy in his new crate!! You'll love using it while you're traveling too! Sooooo much easier!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow he looks great in his crate... Great price too! I would like to have a soft crate for Wallaby but he prefers to hang out atop his crate. So I don't think it'd hold up too well. :tongue:


----------

